# Question re this week's social welfare payment



## Joncol (29 Dec 2010)

Hi everyone,

Wondering if someone could help me please.

I was paid my double payment prior to Xmas, I am now due my next payment as per usual this Friday, I usually collect my payment on the Sat or Mon because the ques are crazy on the Friday. However obviously the post office will be closed on both the Sat and Mon this coming weekend.


Does anyone know if I can collect my payment on the Tuesday or will it have been sent back??

I'm planning on spending new years with family in Donegal (leaving tomorrow), but obviously can't if not able to collect my payment on Tuesday. Maybe Friday is the only day I can collect it?

Thanks for reading,
Happy New Year, let's hope it better than the one gone by!!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Dec 2010)

Your question appears to have been answered here already.

The payments are also explained on the Dept. of Social Welfare site.


----------



## Joncol (29 Dec 2010)

Hi Thanks,

I read that post and it's not relevant to my own questions. The person is questioning wether they are entitled to a payment this week or paid until the 4th.


I know I have a payment due this Friday, I'm not questioning that, I'm questioning wether it can be collected on Tuesday as I may not be here this Friday which might be the only collection day???

I read the welfare site, it also doesn't answer the question.....


My questions is will my payment (due Friday) be still there for collection on the Tuesday as the Post Office is closed Sat,Sun,and Mon?

Thanks


----------



## Joncol (29 Dec 2010)

My payment is due this Friday

Dept of Social Welfare says;

"Payments due for Friday 31 December 2010 and Monday 3 January 2011 may be collected from Friday 31 December 2010.

Normal payment dates will resume from Tuesday 4 January 2011."

Since The Post Office is closed on the 1,2,3 of Jan - Is Friday the 31st the only possible day to collect the payment?

Normally I collect my payment on the Sat or Mon (It's due for collection every Friday). I would be doing that this weekend but the post office is closed on the Sat and Mon, so will it still be there come the Tuesday?


----------



## Joncol (29 Dec 2010)

Ive tried to ring both Social Welfare office and An Post today - no answer all day, looks like offices are closed.

Think I'l have to skip New Years away with the family, cant run the risk of getting dates wrong and relying on a rebate.


----------



## gipimann (29 Dec 2010)

An Post were closed today, but Social Welfare Local Offices were open.

If your payment day is normally Friday, your payment will still be in the Post Office up to close of business on the following Tuesday.   This applies over the bank holiday weekend as well.

So if you can't get to the PO on Friday, you will be able to collect payment next Tuesday.


----------



## Joncol (29 Dec 2010)

Fair play mate, thank you for clearing that up.

Means I can ring in the new year with the folks..

Thanks again


----------



## Speedwell (30 Dec 2010)

If you are working part-time and you normally get a cheque, would next weeks one be in the post office?

Last week I got a double payment so none this week. I am due to get next cheque this Tuesday coming, which I had to submit the docket early for. 

Does this mean that it will come in post as normal on Tues or would there be a chance that it would be in the PO i.e. you can collect it with your social services card?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## gipimann (30 Dec 2010)

If you are normally paid by cheque, then unless you've been told otherwise, you continue to be paid by cheque.


----------



## Speedwell (30 Dec 2010)

Thanks gipimann, wishful thinking on my part


----------



## vincenso (5 Dec 2012)

month ago i move in with my boyfriend and social walfere inspector aske from me to get my partners 6 months bank statmants but i dont get it yet and i am pregnant,what will happen if i can not get it they will stop my paymant?


----------

